# Need help



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I just copyed and pasted this cause im in a rush. Sorry.

It seems you know a little about breeding so can you help me out here. This is what i had on the 10 gallon.
AC minie with a AC 150 sponge over the tube that sucks up the water. This seemed to mess everything up sucking up the fish when they start to swim around. I have an air stone and a hand full of gravel. I have 4 small snails in there to clean up a little.Do i need a heater. The water is around 80 during the day then i turn the light off and it drops to 72 at night.

I started with 200+ fry and after a week i was down to very few. My guess was that they were getting sucked up the filter. So yesterday i went to the fish store and the lady told me about this sponge filter that hooks up to the air pump. But she told me it will wont be ready for 8 weeks. I didnt want to wait so i went to petco and picked up this diposible filter that hooks up my air pump.

Should i but that sponge filter? and will it really take 8 weeks. Till i can put fry in.

I put fry in the tank yesterday after a 30% water change. It looks like they are doing ok, they got there eyes today. When should i start feeding them brine shrimp?

My ps are laying like crazy. There usually 2 nest going at the same time. So fry is not a problem i just cant raise them.


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

i wish i could help, but i cant. gl with it though!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea most diffently get a heater for the tank......and diffently get a sponge filter.......you dont have to wait 8 weeks to get a sponge filter..........you can always make one youself......go to home depot and get some free-cell sponge and a 10inch tube some hose and a air stone and wala......cheap sponge filter.......do a search for diy sponge filter


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I agree, you need to have a heater on the tank so the water is at a constant temp. It's not healthy for the fish to have water that fluctuates that much. Keep the temp at about 79-82 degrees.
Good luck!


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

If the AC150/MINI are too strong with the babies, try and find somewhat bigger tank, 15-20gal? maybe. Cause airpump sponge inserts filters like crap, it doesn't even count as a filter. Another idea is why not try and place the ac filter all the way in one corner and divide that area with a divider? just divide it enough to house the filter so the babies could have enough space to swim.

And a heater is definintely required, you have to match the temp of the parent tank..

Good luck bro, and keep us updated.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

kouma said:


> Another idea is why not try and place the ac filter all the way in one corner and divide that area with a divider? just divide it enough to house the filter so the babies could have enough space to swim.
> 
> And a heater is definintely required, you have to match the temp of the parent tank..
> 
> Good luck bro, and keep us updated.


Best* idea* for filtration in a fry tank ive heard in a while! Good suggestion.


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> kouma said:
> 
> 
> > Another idea is why not try and place the ac filter all the way in one corner and divide that area with a divider? just divide it enough to house the filter so the babies could have enough space to swim.
> ...


 Very good idea, thanks alot. I think i will try this. Whats a material i can use to that will divide a 10 gallon and has no holes in it. I was thinking of making holes small enough with a thumb tack so fry wont beable to swim through.


----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## rong666 (Mar 5, 2003)

kouma said:


> Another idea is why not try and place the ac filter all the way in one corner and divide that area with a divider? just divide it enough to house the filter so the babies could have enough space to swim.





> DAMN THATS A GOOD IDEA


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

FuZZy said:


> HOLLYWOOD said:
> 
> 
> > kouma said:
> ...


 i think they sell dividers at most lfs for that size
and the holes are really small
or by a bigger one and cut it


----------

